# Noob Questions



## TammyN (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm reviving a 1957 girl's Schwinn Tiger that appears to have spent a lot of time outside. I'm done with the easy part-cleaning and polishing, now I'm ready to move on to the mechanics of it. This is my first attempt at this type of project. So I'm wondering:

1. Is a specific cable needed for the Sturmey Archer 3-speed, or can I use any replacement shifter cable? 

2. What size cone wrench am I going to need for the front hub? I'm assuming it'll be SAE vs. metric?

3. What type of oil should I use in the Sturmey Archer hub?

4. Is a special tool  needed to remove the crank for greasing?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated! If people encourage me by responding, I will post even more rookie questions.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, there is a specific cable for your rear hub. Ask in the "parts wanted" section.

The front hub should be set up before you slide it in the forks. There are specific
wrenches, but not particularly necessary for the front hub.

I don't know a whole lot about Sturmey Archer hubs. They seem like a mystery to me.

The bottom bracket nut needs a really big adjustable (what I use) Crescent wrench. Remember;
everything that comes off on the non-chainwheel side is reverse thread, including the pedal. After
the big nut is loosened, (reverse thread,) take the big slotted washed off, then the next part has
big slots and can be loosened with a screwdriver. The crank will come out with a little jockeying. 
Usually, the bearings keep the crank from coming out easily. The whole thing is easy, once you do
it a few times. Clean everything out well, I wear latex disposable gloves to do the whole "operation."
Good luck, ask as many questions as you like............... Even dumb ones.


----------



## TammyN (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Larmo63 said:


> Yes, there is a specific cable for your rear hub. Ask in the "parts wanted" section.
> 
> The front hub should be set up before you slide it in the forks. There are specific
> wrenches, but not particularly necessary for the front hub.
> ...




Thanks for the help, Larmo! The hub is indeed mysterious. I played around with tools on my bike as a kid, but never had an internal hub. I want to get this old bike rideable.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 18, 2013)

if you plan on getting into the hobby, some local bike shops sell cone wrench sets,
with the sizes you will commonly use.   as well as a tube of grease.

Take your time, I like to use a Tupperware type container to put my parts in, 
adding wd40 to it so the bearings and cones can cleanse.   

I normally replace the tires and tubes on a bike that old, but yours may be
in good shape.  

The cable may be available at a local shop that had been in business as well.
a shop near me has been open for over 100 years, amazing stash of old parts.

Larmo offered some great tips, and as he said, we are all hear to help


----------



## TammyN (Jul 18, 2013)

*Thanks!*



daved66 said:


> if you plan on getting into the hobby, some local bike shops sell cone wrench sets,
> with the sizes you will commonly use.   as well as a tube of grease.
> 
> Take your time, I like to use a Tupperware type container to put my parts in,
> ...




Thank you very much! I've already put on new tires and tubes since I plan on riding it. The tires it came with were cracked. Here's a photo of how I found it ($22.50 in an antique store, all in one piece) and where I am with it so far - mainly just making it prettier.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 18, 2013)

great job,   and a fun project for sure.   and can't beat the price!

enjoy it


----------



## Mybluevw (Jul 18, 2013)

Niagara Cycle sells the cables if you can't find one locally.
http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sturmey-archer-cable-and-housing-for-3-speed-trigger

Sheldon Browns website has a lot of good info on three speed internally geared hubs, see this link for more info regarding lubrication. The oil he refers to "Phil woods tenacious oil" can be found at a good bike shop, I have used 3 in 1 oil or a light sewing machine oil with OK results.
http://sheldonbrown.com/internal-gears.html#lubrication

Good Luck with your project


----------



## TammyN (Jul 18, 2013)

*Thanks for the info*



Mybluevw said:


> Niagara Cycle sells the cables if you can't find one locally.
> http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sturmey-archer-cable-and-housing-for-3-speed-trigger
> 
> Sheldon Browns website has a lot of good info on three speed internally geared hubs, see this link for more info regarding lubrication. The oil he refers to "Phil woods tenacious oil" can be found at a good bike shop, I have used 3 in 1 oil or a light sewing machine oil with OK results.
> ...




Thanks, Mark. The sewing machine oil sounds easy to get. Our local bike shops are kind of limited and more performance- bike oriented. I might need to take a trip to the big city!


----------

